# Knipex???



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

In my opinion it all depends on the way they feel in your hand during use. I picked up a pair of their channellock type pliers on sale at graingers a few months ago and find them more comfortable and easier to use, on the other hand I'd rather have a pair of old Kleins than thier version of a linemans plier.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I consider Knipex to be among the best of the best.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I was checking out the Knipex website and noticed they have this tool:









It sure looks like a punchdown tool but I can't really tell from this picture or the description. Here's the description: "UTP- and STP-cables, LSA-Plus and identical". Is this a punchdown tool for cat5 and the likes?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I was checking out the Knipex website and noticed they have this tool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup it sure is, it looks like a metric configuration of punch down and cut off.


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 28, 2008)

I love the knipex diagonal cutters, especially the angled ones and the "cobra" pliers{basically channellocks which lock in place}.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

knipex is good stuff. i had the lineman pliers but they wore out after about 6 months of use. once i have to twist the pliers a bit to cut romex they get replaced. i went back to klein since only place i can get knipex is the internet. i do have knipex insulated pliers too.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I was checking out the Knipex website and noticed they have this tool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like their version of the krone tool. Krone is way better than leviton or the like.










~Matt


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> I was checking out the Knipex website and noticed they have this tool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, but you have to be careful with the stuff on their main site, meaning www.knipex.com. Most of the stuff on their main site is metric. Currently Knipex exports about 50% of their complete product line to the US. Everything on the main site is available to distributors, but in some cases there is no reason for us to bring it on. The punch down tools are a good example.

The good news is, they are working on bringing all those other lines/tools in to the US over the next year.

JJ


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I have the knipex pliers. I have used channel lock brand pliers as well. In my mind I prefer the knipex way more then channel locks.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

headrec said:


> I have the knipex pliers. I have used channel lock brand pliers as well. In my mind I prefer the knipex way more then channel locks.


 
Knipex is the Worlds King of Pliers and electrical tools. Period.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i use thier pump pliers. i used to use channel locks but ther is just no comparison.
ive been eyeballing a big set of knipex to replace my 460s but ive been to tight to go buy them.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> i use thier pump pliers. i used to use channel locks but ther is just no comparison.
> ive been eyeballing a big set of knipex to replace my 460s but ive been to tight to go buy them.


This big set? http://www.aikencolon.com/Knipex-98-99-14-989914-Insulated-Master-Tool-Kit_p_0-1536.html this one is insulated but they make a similiar one in non-insulated, I just do not have it up on my site currently.

JJ


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> This big set? http://www.aikencolon.com/Knipex-98-99-14-989914-Insulated-Master-Tool-Kit_p_0-1536.html this one is insulated but they make a similiar one in non-insulated, I just do not have it up on my site currently.
> 
> JJ


no i was talking about the big set of cobra pliers


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone use these? The automatic ones.










AWESOME!




This is another "can't live without" tool:










The small ones. They are only about 6-7 inches long, but will open to 1 3/8 inch and drive a 3/4 KO.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Those plier wrenches are awesome, they are so outside the box most people don't get what they are. The are the only adjustable wrench that will not strip and slip. Sold on all the tool trucks and loved by aviation mechanics. Say goodbye cresent wrench. leverage in the jaws is incredible, I've heard stories of people using them to clear rocks from some place in the intake of outboard jet motors. They just crush the rocks into crumbs and rinse them out.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> This is another "can't live without" tool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a pair of these for my father and a pair for my grandfather for Christmas. They absolutely love 'em. I'm glad we found out about these guys and brought them on.

Chris


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

how much $$$$ ?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i got the plier wrench today after seeing it here. looks like a high quality well engineered tool. i cant wait to use them tommorw


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

paul d. said:


> how much $$$$ ?


Yes, much $$$. :smartass:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Do they ratchet?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the 7 inch model is about 40 bucks. im going to buy the 12 inch model they are about 50 bucks on amazon.com


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I love Knipex stuff...But they do not seem as "beefy" as Klein and Channellock stuff. And as for their diagonal cutters I love them, but I hate the hook in the end of the one handle. I wish they would make them the same length but with just curved handles. I will however be buying a set of those cobra's when I have some spare $$$.
I still haven't found a pair of ***** I am truly happy with lol


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I love Knipex stuff...But they do not seem as "beefy" as Klein and Channellock stuff. And as for their diagonal cutters I love them, but I hate the hook in the end of the one handle. I wish they would make them the same length but with just curved handles. I will however be buying a set of those cobra's when I have some spare $$$.
> I still haven't found a pair of ***** I am truly happy with lol


im happy with the klein ***** myself. knipex ***** are nice but i prefer klein


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got a pair of Channellock dikes and I'm pretty happy with them. U.S.A. made, great quality, great price.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> I love Knipex stuff...But they do not seem as "beefy" as Klein and Channellock stuff.


You're right they're not as beefy, but they're plenty tough and very well made. They're not fragile by any means, but they do weigh less, and that's a big plus to me. The tool bag gets heavy quick and every weight savings is a plus in my book.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Do they ratchet?


Not literally, but you can lift and re-apply pressure and they will keep going with little extra effort.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok, just wondering because I keep seeing pictures and descriptions about how they ratchet. 

Like this one:









Ratcheting action


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, that's it. When you lift or move them they open enough to move to the next flat. 
You'd be surprised how quick you can get with them.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I love the Klein angled head ***** too, problem is whenever I buy a set they can't cut worth sh*t. I try and take them back and my supplier goes to cut a piece of #12 solid with them and says "whats the problem?" So I said GO TRY AND CUT SOME CONTROL WIRE:no: then he finally gets the point. Had Channellock ***** too but the joints always seize up on me , Ya just can't win!


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

but how is that different from normal pump pliers? isn't that what they all do? i'd like to try some of these things based on how much everyone seems to like them... but i don't get what you mean.

paul.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I will say those Knipex alligator pliers are amazing!


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

paulcanada said:


> but how is that different from normal pump pliers? isn't that what they all do? i'd like to try some of these things based on how much everyone seems to like them... but i don't get what you mean.
> 
> paul.




They are not like any other kind of plier. They are a cresent wrench replacement. The jaws move parallel and have 10:1 leverage. They are a top selling item on all the tool trucks, mac matco snapon etc. They are the only adjustable wrench a pro mechanic would use. They will not strip and slip. 

The ratchet action is that you just pull and push on them to move nuts and bolts, or manual knockout punch screws. You don't take it off and flip it over and try to get it back on without changing the size of the opening like a cresent wrench.

they start at about $37

http://chadstoolbox.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=104


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> the 7 inch model is about 40 bucks. im going to buy the 12 inch model they are about 50 bucks on amazon.com


I paid about half of that for the 12" at Graingers a few months back. But just looking at their site right now, they sure are big dollars now.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Plier,Long Needle Nose 
Bent Long Needle Nose Plier, Length 8 Inches, Handle Ergonomic, Side Cut, 45 Degree Angle, Carded 
>More Details... 









KNIPEX 
KN2622-8SBA 1While Stock Lasts $35.50
Now
$29.88



N/A


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Plier/Wrench 
Ratcheting Plier/Wrench, Jaw Capacity Up to 1 3/4 Inches, Length 10 Inches 
>More Details... 









KNIPEX 
KN8603-10BKA 1While Stock Lasts $59.15
Now
$39.49



N/A


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Plier Set,3 PC 
Plier Set, Number of Pieces 3, Chrome Vanadium Steel, Length 8 and 10 In, Finish Polished, Handle Plastic Coated, Includes 5MK55, 5MK62, 4RY82 
>More Details... 









KNIPEX 
KN267487 1While Stock Lasts $91.95
Now
$21.55



N/A


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Shear,Cable,6 1/2 In 
Cable Shear, Pliers Length 6 1/2 Inches, Cable Capacity 12-3 AWG, Cable Type 5/8 Inch Armored, Cuts Copper/Aluminum, Not Steel, Ergo Handle 
>More Details... 









KNIPEX 
KN9512-612SBA 1While Stock Lasts $33.70
Now
$16.50



N/A


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

$7 for a pair of side cutters?

Thats a deal! 

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/5MK52


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

fnfs2000 said:


> They are not like any other kind of plier. They are a cresent wrench replacement. The jaws move parallel and have 10:1 leverage. They are a top selling item on all the tool trucks, mac matco snapon etc. They are the only adjustable wrench a pro mechanic would use. They will not strip and slip.
> 
> The ratchet action is that you just pull and push on them to move nuts and bolts, or manual knockout punch screws. You don't take it off and flip it over and try to get it back on without changing the size of the opening like a cresent wrench.
> 
> ...


yeah i looked into them a bit more. they look great. i would definitely use them alot. i hate crescent wrenches and my pumps scar things sometimes. i am trying to find a dealer in canada to avoid the nasty shipping.

paul.


----------

